# moldy quilt



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

How many holes in the sides of the quilt box and how big are they?

Would think your winter air is quite dry and should remove excess moisture farily readily.


----------



## Teabag (Feb 10, 2011)

My own quilt boxes all have hessian (burlap) bottoms and are filled with straw and not wood shavings. Only once had a problem with mouldy straw and it was due to excessive condensate in the quilt box. I stupidly used a sheet of rigid plastic to make one of the roof boards and it did not let the quilt breath as it should. When changed for a plywood roof board, no further issues. I should say I don’t have any vent holes in the side of the quilt box which is normal for round here. Our climate is pretty damp in the fall and stays damp right through winter. Probably very different from the cold you must experience in Alaska & Canada.


----------



## A. S. Templeton (Nov 30, 2009)

Try drilling one or more vent holes in the sides of the quilt box, then attaching to the exterior some sturdy screen overlaying fine fabric to keep mice and bugs out. This keeps the quilt volume ventilated, letting water vapor pass outside, while retaining heat. I also switched to shaved-wood animal bedding and have been untroubled by microbial growth in the quilt.


----------

